# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Vote for the Task of the Year 2020

## Lang

_It's 2020, which means it's time to decide on our next Task of the Year theme!_

Hey everyone! Ringing in the new year, and ringing in a *New Official Task of the Year!* Normally, only people who have completed December's Task of the Month can vote on the Task of the Year, but it seems like the end of the year has snuck up on us almost without warning, No one has completed any of them, you know?
So I'm opening up the voting to everyone so we get a good selection of tasks.
Below are the suggestions we've accumulated over the past few years. This is not an exhaustive list if you want to suggest your own tasks, feel free to add them to this post, and I'll add them to the list (suggestions should be one coherent "theme", with 6-7 tasks under that theme. Each task should take a significant amount of dream stability/control to accomplish).
*
Here are the current options:*


*Spoiler* for _The Hook Theme: (the event that makes your story exciting) 9sk_: 




_En media res:_ start your dream off by saying, how did it come to be this way or even I bet youre wondering how I ended up in this situation, then explain how it occurred!

_Action movie:_ start off your dream by throwing a Grenade behind you and walking forward while putting on sunglasses. You decide what happens next.

_Murder mystery:_ see someone killed in cold blood and fail to catch the killer... initially. Will the clues be enough to deduce who it is?


*Comedy:* have your classic dream where you show up to school naked and embarrassed... but then have a laugh track playing! Try to have fun with breaking the fourth wall, purposefully creating embarrassing and silly situations to overcome your fears

_Horror movie:_ a monster is creeping up behind you. But surprise, youre the real monster! How will this turn of events result?

*Romance Drama:* have a couple break up. Try to piece together the problem and fix it with a romantic ending.

*Science fiction:* begin with a classic narration, in a world ruled by (dictatorship/robot/aliens...) someone will stop them. Then you try to defeat that someone or something ruling the world




*Spoiler* for _American Cities - TheSheepCounter:_: 




*New York -* One of your stops is the Big Apple, where you have been chosen as the lead in a new Broadway musical! Put on a great performance.

_Seattle -_ In Seattle, Washington, there is a very tall tower called the Space Needle. Jump off this tower by any means necessary (parachute, bungee cord, or just leap off).

_St. Louis -_ St. Louis, home of the Gateway Arch. Grow into a giant and bend the arch into a straight line, a loop de loop, or whatever you please!

_Chicago -_ You're in the Windy City now, so try not to get blown away. Eat a deep-dish pizza and describe the taste.

_Atlanta -_ You've been entered in a drinking contest at the World of Coca Cola. Emerge the victor.

*Los Angeles* - Sunny LA! Mingle with your favorite movie star(s).

_Houston_ - Enter the Rodeo at the Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo. Stay on your bull for as long as possible!




*Spoiler* for _Tech Breakthroughs of the 21st Century - Aristaeus:_: 




_The Solar Plane -_ As you might have guessed, this is an electric aircraft that runs on solar power. Take off with your own solar plane, fly to whatever place you want, then land the plane. Describe the experience.

*The Electric Car -* Automobiles that run on energy instead of petrol. Find an electric car, get inside, then drive wherever you want. Describe the experience.

*3D Printing -* A 3D Printer is like a normal printer, only it prints 3D objects. Said objects can be made of plastic, metal, and various other solid material. Find a 3D Printer and make it print whatever you want. Describe the object(s).

*Oculus Rift -* A popular virtual reality device that is worn over the eyes. Put on this device and describe what you see.

_The Smart Phone_ - These handheld devices are everywhere. Bluntly put, it is a telephone with a touchscreen, camera, an internet browser, and heck knows what else. Using your own Smart Phone, send someone a text message prompting them to call you. It can be anybody; your best friend, your significant other, or that bedmate whose name you'll probably forget tomorrow. Once they call you, answer the phone. Report what they say, and describe the phone's ringtone.

*The SmartWatch* - Like a watch, only with more features; one of which reports your heart rate. Wear one of these devices, run a long distance, then check your heart rate on the watch. What does it say?

_Drones -_ Also called "Unmanned Aerial Vehicles", Drones are advanced machines operated via remote control. Like your childhood toy airplane--only better. Drones are often used for surveillance, but their uses are steadily becoming more diverse. Drones usually come in the form of a jet or a quadcopter. Fly your own drone over a distant area, make it do whatever you want.




*Spoiler* for _Theme: Rescuing people (Dolphin)_: 




*Space UFO-* Somebody in a flying saucer in outer space has been abducted by aliens. Rescue them from the flying saucer, banish or destroy it, and return the person to their home.

*Ocean boat-* Somebody is on a sinking boat and dropped their waterproof camera in an area where there are hungry sharks nearby. Fix their boat or summon a new boat for them, go to the bottom of the ocean to retrieve their camera, and give it back to them.

*Desert car:* Somebody's car broke down on a road in a desert. Find them, get their car running, ask them where they were going, and use any means necessary to get both them and their new car there.

*City fire-Somebody* is trapped in a burning building. Rescue them and take them to their families waiting outside. Put out the fire and fix the building.

*Jungle-Somebody* exploring a jungle to study jaguars has been tied up by natives. Free them, escape the natives and help them to find a jaguar for them to study. Summon a helicopter and pilot for them so they have an easy way to get home.

_Snowy Mountain Cave-_ Somebody who was on a hike is being held in the hand of a hungry abominable snow monster. Find the cave on the snowy mountain where the monster is, and free the hiker from the monster. Escape from the cave and use any means necessary to close the entrance to trap the monster. Take the rescued to the top of the mountain so they can enjoy the view.

_River Rapids_- Somebody lost in a forest has fallen into a raging river that is headed towards a big waterfall. Save the person before they die and reunite the person with the friends they were separated from.




*Spoiler* for _Its the western time! 9sk/collaboration with Lang?_: 




_Quick Draw_: Challenge someone, who is the worse of the worse, to a QuickDraw, High Noon. If you feel lucky. 

_Shootout:_ Engage in a shootout. You and your men are prepared to battle against some lawman of the land. Become an outlaw. Rob a bank and engage in a shootout. 

_Roundup:_ The sport of rodeo has seven unique and complex events, see if you can make it through all the complex events. top Cowboys and Cowgirls in the sport of professional rodeo to compete for all 7 major events of rodeo. (Bareback Riding, Steer Wrestling, Tie-Down Roping, Saddle Bronc Riding, Team Roping, Barrel Racing, and Bull Riding) Go to Alamosa in your dream and Round-UP is proud to be a part of The All Dream Series, of The Professional Rodeo Cowboys. 

*Become the sheriff of the town and Capture an outlaw.* The signs are all out all over town for this outlaw, make sure you stop at nothing to capture this outlaw who has been alluding the authorities for months. Make sure you don't get killed in the process. 

_Tumbleweed:_ Become a tumbleweed. What is it like to be a tumbleweed and roll-on bye?

_Order milk in a bar:_ Swagger in the saloon, like John Wayne and order a pint of milk if you dare. Don't get thrown out in the processes. 

_Steampunk:_ Show the people the newest steampunk invention and try to sell it to them.




After reading all the different themes, post below and vote on your top 3, in the order you want them to appear. Each position will score the following amount of points:

1st - 3 points
2nd - 2 points
3rd - 1 point

All votes are due by January 6, 2020, 11:59 AM Eastern, which gives us enough time to have the new tasks up by the start of the new year.

Again, if you have any potential edits to the themes, as well as any last-minute theme/task suggestions, feel free to put them here, and I'll add them to the vote list ASAP. Good luck, and happy voting!

----------


## FryingMan

1st - American Cities
2nd - Rescuing People
3rd - Western Time

----------


## RelicWraith

1st -  Rescuing People
2nd - Tech Breakthroughs of the 21st Century
3rd -  Western Time

----------


## Seabatt

1-Western Time
2-Tech Breakthroughs of the 21st Century
3-Rescuing People

----------


## Lang

Just a reminder to those haven't had a chance to vote; we have until the 6 of January to cast our votes for the "Task Of The Year"! Get out there and vote!
Happy voting!!
~Lang

----------


## Lang

Okay! The votes have been tallied. And the winner is:  Please go to https://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-non...ml#post2235821
Thank you, for voting!

----------

